# New to forum, need advice



## donhallwr (May 31, 2020)

Should have mentioned Mia Bella is a toy poodle.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

Sounds like a poodle! Lol. I'd recommend keeping a variety of flavours on-hand from the same brand, and just rotate. 

Keep an eye out for tummy upset, though. If your poodle can handle the variety, great! Gets a little trickier if they can't tolerate it.


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

If there's no health reason suspected, it can happen that a poodle suddenly will turn up their nose at a formerly enjoyed food. PTP's suggestion of a variety of same brand flavors is a good starting point. Transitioning is gradual, taking a few days, up to a week, so that slows things down a bit. 

It's not usually recommended to do a lot of short term switching til they prove their cast iron stomach status, but Rotation Feeding is something worth looking into. 

My Remo had been a fairly reluctant eater, tho he would eat, until I found a food that he realllly likes. When I open a bag of a new food, I see if he shows any interest in the plain kibble and he practically inhaled it this last time. Now he's as anxious as his brother for me to get the food down dangit woman! Took me almost 3 years to find a food he wants to eat. I felt so bad about that. 

Depending on where you buy the food, many places will take the food back if it's not a hit in the first week or so. I don't know if these kinds of things will start up again but PetSmart had occasional Sample Saturdays for various brands, and a few brands offer bagged trial size regularly. At least they used to. 

So long as it isn't a health issue, it's just going to be careful trial and error til you hit a winner or several.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

donhallwr said:


> Have a wonderful 4 yr old (had since weaned), but recently seems on a hunger strike. No weight loss, and vet doesn't seem concerned, but... Has eaten moist Caesar since whenever, but sniffs and ignores now. Trying Science Diet dry, and she ate like a starved soldier once or twice, but again beginning to ignore. Have cut out all treats, but still not eating regularly. No attitude change, still absolutely lovable and sweet. I guess I'm asking if this is normal at this age? This is our first furbaby since world creation, so after 4 years of harmony, I'm not sure what to do about a difference of opinion. Usually Mia Bella wins on that.


They changed the formula on Cesar's dog food, my elder non poodle ate it for years and they changed the formula so it tastes different and it actually made her ill. I switched to Fresh pet Beef


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

twyla said:


> They changed the formula on Cesar's dog food, my elder non poodle ate it for years and they changed the formula so it tastes different and it actually made her ill. I switched to Fresh pet Beef


Twyla, thank you for mentioning this as a possibility. I'd bet this has been a factor in more than one nose suddenly turned up case. In the human realm, DH had a brand of sugar free packet drink mix that he liked. He'd started complaining that it was tasting different lately and really didn't like it anymore. I'd noticed that the packaging had changed but didn't think much of that. Then I found a stashed package of the previous formula and compared. They were very different and now I'm on a quest to find an acceptable substitute. 

It's a bit over the top, but I'm now keeping or photographing labels of my latest purchases from certain food products, so if there's a reaction from the recipient, I can track if there's been a change.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

I have allergies so I am a label reader, have to be careful with everything from shampoo to deodorant to soap


----------



## donhallwr (May 31, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> If there's no health reason suspected, it can happen that a poodle suddenly will turn up their nose at a formerly enjoyed food. PTP's suggestion of a variety of same brand flavors is a good starting point. Transitioning is gradual, taking a few days, up to a week, so that slows things down a bit.
> 
> It's not usually recommended to do a lot of short term switching til they prove their cast iron stomach status, but Rotation Feeding is something worth looking into.
> 
> ...


Really appreciate advice. Seems it was temporary, but think I will get a variety of food (small bags or samples) and follow your suggestions.


----------



## donhallwr (May 31, 2020)

Rose n Poos said:


> Twyla, thank you for mentioning this as a possibility. I'd bet this has been a factor in more than one nose suddenly turned up case. In the human realm, DH had a brand of sugar free packet drink mix that he liked. He'd started complaining that it was tasting different lately and really didn't like it anymore. I'd noticed that the packaging had changed but didn't think much of that. Then I found a stashed package of the previous formula and compared. They were very different and now I'm on a quest to find an acceptable substitute.
> 
> It's a bit over the top, but I'm now keeping or photographing labels of my latest purchases from certain food products, so if there's a reaction from the recipient, I can track if there's been a change.





twyla said:


> They changed the formula on Cesar's dog food, my elder non poodle ate it for years and they changed the formula so it tastes different and it actually made her ill. I switched to Fresh pet Beef





twyla said:


> They changed the formula on Cesar's dog food, my elder non poodle ate it for years and they changed the formula so it tastes different and it actually made her ill. I switched to Fresh pet Beef


Thanks for the advice. Seems it was temporary, but do notice she has a preference on what kind of Caesar's (duck is definitely out). Going to get some small bags/tins of different brands and see if she prefers something else. I guess if you weigh 5 lbs., you can be a picky eater.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

My non poodle is 15 years old and little less than7 pounds we rotate between GI prescription diet that my poodle Beatrice eats and Fresh pet beef because of Covid , the FP is my back up


----------

